# Cream of cabbage soup



## jpmcgrew (Jul 20, 2006)

I ate at a small local restaurant a few days ago just regular fare like breakfast,burgers ,mexican and so on they had a cream of cabbage soup that was really good.I consider myself some what a master at soups as I made the them at a ski area 5 months a year for 11 years.{Lots of practice} but I have never had this one before, it kinda tasted like a cream of celery.
Any body ever heard of it?


----------



## Shunka (Jul 20, 2006)

My grandmother used to make one that was out of this world. Mine doesn't taste quite like her's even though I make it the same way. I make it pretty much the same way you would any cream soup.


----------



## Constance (Jul 20, 2006)

You just get your cabbage well-wilted with some onion, S&P, and garlic. You may want to add potatoes, carrots, and/or celery to the mix. Bacon grease tastes awfully good for this, but I usually use olive oil.
Then make a basic white sauce (bechamel) and add the cabbage mix. Make sure it's nice and thick, because the moisture in the vegies will thin it down. Mix well, re-season, spoon into bowls and garnish with grated cheese of your choice and bacon bits.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jul 21, 2006)

Sounds yummyConstance, but I need to get some cabbage first.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 21, 2006)

Wow, that sounds good!! I love cabbage!!


----------



## Constance (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, Texas, come on up here and we'll fix some. It'll be nice to have someone to eat it with me.


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 21, 2006)

If we lived closer, I would definately be there to eat it with you!!


----------

